# Panda Butterfly/Telescope goldfish



## fishfinder (Aug 31, 2008)

I finally got my camera working so uploaded pics of my newest goldfish, the Panda Butterfly, and his/her best buddy. Unfortunately, I uploaded the same pics twice. Sorry for the blunder. I got the little guy about 3 weeks ago. The Panda and Calico get long very well. I was so thrilled to find a Panda at my LFS. Its the first black and white Panda I've seen in person, so had to get it. I've had the little Calico for a year. I couldn't resist when I peered in his tank and he was the only one to come right up to me, and continue to stare at me head-on for 5 minutes ... lol. I guess that's fishy bonding. The Panda is 2.5 inches and the Calico is 3 inches. Just wanted to share.

Does anyone else have a Panda Butterfly out there?


----------

